# CFO - Philippines



## chrisb (Apr 6, 2012)

Quick question.... please help us!

RE: CFO

My wife is very near on being granted her spouse visa for australia. (we think anyway, its been over 4 months, could be any day now really).
I called the Philippine Embassy here in Australia (Perth) some months ago now, Told them of our situation (applying for spouse visa) and asked if we need to register our marriage with them. 
The guy on the phone said NO because thats only if she wants to change her name on her passport.... Well she doesnt want to do this (at the moment) So we left it at that.

Now the CFO is telling her that we need to register our marriage with them in order to attend this seminar. So ive got conflicting information here.
To register our marriage with the embassy in australia is alot of stuffing around and will cost us time. Because the want original/certified copies of everything, so mailing everything backward and forward from PH is time.

My question..

*Do we need to register our marriage at the Philippine Embassy in Australia in order to proceed with the CFO seminar and get the CFO sticker?*

Thanks everybody, were so unclear about everything right now.


----------



## Marcantony (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes, absolutely you must. I can tell you this with certaintity from what we had to do. And I know its a rip off but you must register your marriage with the philippine embassy in Australia so that theyll send the information to the NSO which you must also retrieve (and yet another fee).


----------



## Marianina (Oct 25, 2012)

Marcantony said:


> Yes, absolutely you must. I can tell you this with certaintity from what we had to do. And I know its a rip off but you must register your marriage with the philippine embassy in Australia so that theyll send the information to the NSO which you must also retrieve (and yet another fee).


I have likewise been quite critical of the Commission on Filipinos Overseas (CFO) because of how disorganized they are. I have provided them with feedback on how they can improve their services. However, I will have to disagree with your statement that it is a rip-off. The CFO was established for a reason, among which is to protect our women from abuse and also from human trafficking.The seminar only costs P400 or less than $A10. P400 is a small price to pay to try and avert these possible threats.

~ Nina


----------



## Marianina (Oct 25, 2012)

chrisb said:


> Quick question.... please help us!
> 
> RE: CFO
> 
> ...


I suggest you send an email about your query to [email protected] so that you can have a definitive answer in black and white.

Good luck on your visa.


----------



## dunan (Oct 5, 2012)

Ok...? did you marry in ph? if you did then if its a offshore app n NFO already has all the marriage info....CFO is only a seminar to educate Filipinas about what life to expect abroad....what you get is a certificate that you attended....when you get visa approval then you take your passport back to CFO (Cebu for me) n get the stamp...without this CFO stamp you will not be allowed to board aeroplane...

Try this site although its US info it is the same process....US Visa Specialists or if you really want to read from expats here in ph, go to passports n immigration part of forum....Living In Cebu City & Cebu Province


----------



## chrisb (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys. Weve got it sorted now.
I spoke to somebody today, turns out we do have to register our marriage at the embassy, were getting onto that right away. Its just so hard trying to understand all these websites.. i couldnt find a black and white answer to my question!

Thanks again
Chris & Reliza


----------



## petite (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi there Marianina! 
I am waiting for my PMV grant and planning to take the CFO so not to keep me idle. I assumed that you had your CFO seminar done. May I know what documents have you provided the CFO office to acquire a certificate? I have the list below but no idea if it would meet the requirements. 

a) 2 valid ID's w/ photograph
b) pics, passport
c) 1 2x2 picture
d)duly completed guidance and counseling form

Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## Marianina (Oct 25, 2012)

petite said:


> Hi there Marianina!
> I am waiting for my PMV grant and planning to take the CFO so not to keep me idle. I assumed that you had your CFO seminar done. May I know what documents have you provided the CFO office to acquire a certificate? I have the list below but no idea if it would meet the requirements.
> 
> a) 2 valid ID's w/ photograph
> ...


Hi petite,

Good idea for you to start working on this while awaiting your visa.

You'll need a photocopy of (a) and (b - your passport) as well. (d) is issued at the CFO. There is an Information Sheet for Filipino Emigrants you likewise need to complete and submit. This is downloadable from the CFO website -- it's also available at the CFO, but it would cut down on time if you have it prepared. The 2x2 ID photo is to be attached to this form. (chrisb, the CFO flyer reads: For married couples, bring your marriage contract , original and photocopy in security paper from the NSO or Local Civil Registry Office *OR* original and photocopy duly-authenticated by the Phil. Embassy or Consulate, if married abroad).

General info (for seminar to be taken at CFO Manila):
1. Line up at the queue for Spouses, Partners and Fiancees (there are separate queues for other migrants).
2. Be ready with the above requirements.
3. Doors open at 7am and the receptionist will check completeness of your requirements.
4. You will be asked to proceed to waiting area at the basement.
5. At 930am, you will proceed to the 9th floor for submission of these requirements, together with your passport. You will be given a Guidance & Counselling (GC) Form.
6. Your personal info will be encoded and a photo will be taken.
7. You will complete the GC form after which you will line up again to submit it to the same person who gave it to you.
8. You will be asked to wait for the seminar which starts at 2pm.
9. Attend group seminar (which incorporates the pre-departure orientation); the last 30 minutes or so will be allocated to successive one-on-one sessions with the guidance counsellor.
10. Once counsellor gives approval, you will proceed to the cashier at the ground floor and wait to be called to pay the P400 fee.
11. You wait again to be called for the release of your passport with the GC certificate. (petite, Since you still do not have your visa, you will be asked to return for the CFO sticker once you have the grant letter.)

Tips:
1. Be at the CFO building early. I was there 615am and the lines were already long.
2. Bring copies of your partner's pertinent documents (birth cert, divorce decree if applicable, etc.) in case the counsellor asks to see them. Sometimes they will also ask for photos of you together with your partner.
3. Bring food and water if you don't want to leave the building to take lunch.
4. If someone will accompany you, he/she will have to remain in the waiting area. Only applicants are allowed inside the main CFO premises.

I hope this can help you... good luck!

~Nina


----------



## tangerine (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi Everyone, just want to ask if this process of registering your marriage with the phil embassy in australia also applies for couples who got married in the philippines? sorry i don't understand why this needs to be done. also, im
still using my maiden name since changing it might create more confusion during the visa process and it also takes time. is it really required for CFO to have the passport status and name changed to married? pls enlighten me. thanks


----------



## Marianina (Oct 25, 2012)

tangerine said:


> Hi Everyone, just want to ask if this process of registering your marriage with the phil embassy in australia also applies for couples who got married in the philippines? sorry i don't understand why this needs to be done. also, im
> still using my maiden name since changing it might create more confusion during the visa process and it also takes time. is it really required for CFO to have the passport status and name changed to married? pls enlighten me. thanks


Hi tangerine,

I fully understand your intention and your desire to keep things simple by retaining your maiden name in your documents.

I am not an expert on this, but in my opinion, if you lodged a spouse visa and you got married in the Philippines, you will need to register your marriage with a Local Civil Registry Office because the CFO will require you to present the original and photocopy of your marriage contract. If you do not have this, then you will fall short of CFO's requirements and therefore, will not be able to take the seminar which as you know is compulsory for all spouses, partners or fiancees of foreign nationals departing the country on a partner visa.

Now I'm not sure if doing this would in turn *require * you to apply for a new passport at the DFA, or if you can go on using your passport bearing your maiden name. Again in my opinion, * for as long as it is not obligatory*, you might opt to postpone this until your passport renewal.

I am obviously guessing about the need to change your passport and I hope somebody who has encountered this issue or has been in a similar dilemma can chime in and correct me as necessary.

~ Nina


----------



## tangerine (Dec 17, 2012)

Marianina said:


> Hi tangerine,
> 
> I fully understand your intention and your desire to keep things simple by retaining your maiden name in your documents.
> 
> ...


Hi Nina, thank you for this. My hubby (also Filipino) and I got married at a church in Manila last year. We went through the process of registering our marriage with LCRO. We also got our NSO marriage cert. prior to lodging our visa application. I think the embassy received this copy already as they requested for one after lodging. I also have a copy of our NSO marriage cert. Anyway, I was wondering if this rule of 'registering our marriage to Phil. embassy in Aus' also applies to us?

Would it also be a problem if you change your passport name to married one after visa approval? I think the visa would bear the maiden name.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Marianina (Oct 25, 2012)

tangerine said:


> Hi Nina, thank you for this. My hubby (also Filipino) and I got married at a church in Manila last year. We went through the process of registering our marriage with LCRO. We also got our NSO marriage cert. prior to lodging our visa application. I think the embassy received this copy already as they requested for one after lodging. I also have a copy of our NSO marriage cert. Anyway, I was wondering if this rule of 'registering our marriage to Phil. embassy in Aus' also applies to us?
> 
> Would it also be a problem if you change your passport name to married one after visa approval? I think the visa would bear the maiden name.
> 
> Thank you so much!


Hi again tangerine,

In my opinion, there will be no need for you to register your marriage at the Philippine embassy/consulate in Australia because you were married in Manila and you have in fact registered it already with both the LCRO and NSO, which is what our government requires.

About the change in your passport name to your married name after visa approval, the DIAC says:
_It is important that you tell us about any changes in your circumstances including your name, passport, contact details, address or family members as soon as possible. You are required to do this in writing. There are a number of forms available at Department of Immigration & Citizenship or at any of our offices. _

Furthermore, regarding passports, the DIAC says:
_ The visa grant number is linked to the passport numbers that were provided in the application. If you obtain a new passport after receiving (your visa grant) letter and before the visa expires, you will need to contact the nearest Immigration office in Australia or overseas to advise the Department of the new passport details.

Please note: If the Department is not provided with the details of any new passports issued to visa holders, they may experience significant delays at the airport and may be denied permission to travel. _

So, it is best to keep the DIAC immediately informed about any and all changes in one's circumstances to avoid any of the problems described.

Good luck!

~ Nina


----------



## tangerine (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow! Thank you so much Marianina. This is really helpful. I'll keep this in mind.


----------



## petite (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply Nina! Very much appreciated


----------



## Marianina (Oct 25, 2012)

You're most welcome, petite and tangerine. I try to help whenever I can.  Good luck on your visa processing!

~ Nina


----------



## Chefmd (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi need help regarding this cfo thing...iam married to a filipino who acquired australian citizenship..we were married in australia.. Ww are both filipino. My question is do i still need to attend the counselling and do i need to get an aunthenticated marriage certificate from the philippine consulate in australia. Thanks


----------



## bundyroy (May 15, 2014)

As far as I'm aware, you only need CFO if your changing your passport into your married name.
If you get married in Australia then check out philippine embassy in canberra's website 
to report your marriage then complete there form and mail it with required documents to canberra embassy.
There is a mobile bus that travels around Australia where you can make an appointment to change passport or renew.
My wife has travelled to and from Manila without any problems going through immigration without CFO.
We wasted a day at CFO after I pre registered through CFO website just to be told at the door that website preregistration is invalid....wtf CFO is unorganised kaos.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

Marianina said:


> I have likewise been quite critical of the Commission on Filipinos Overseas (CFO) because of how disorganized they are. I have provided them with feedback on how they can improve their services. However, I will have to disagree with your statement that it is a rip-off. The CFO was established for a reason, among which is to protect our women from abuse and also from human trafficking.The seminar only costs P400 or less than $A10. P400 is a small price to pay to try and avert these possible threats.
> 
> ~ Nina


Men are also required to attend CFO session.


----------



## travellor (May 3, 2014)

I would'nt even call it ''Organised Chaos''.......It is total chaos interpreted by whoever is on duty at the time......best just to say ''yes sir/mam'' than risk some other power hungry official holding you up at the airport.....


----------

